# Kernel questions.

## sk8harddiefast

Trying to learn my hardware to do the best kernel config.

This is my hardware:

```
ember@gentoo ~ $ sudo lshw -short

H/W path       Device      Class          Description

=====================================================

                           system         20211 (LENOVO_MT_20211)

/0                         bus            INVALID

/0/0                       memory         128KiB BIOS

/0/4                       processor      Core i7 (To Be Filled By O.E.M.)

/0/4/9                     memory         32KiB L1 cache

/0/4/a                     memory         256KiB L2 cache

/0/4/b                     memory         6MiB L3 cache

/0/8                       memory         32KiB L1 cache

/0/28                      memory         8GiB System Memory

/0/28/0                    memory         4GiB SODIMM DDR3 Synchronous 1600 MHz (0.6 ns)

/0/28/1                    memory         4GiB SODIMM DDR3 Synchronous 1600 MHz (0.6 ns)

/0/100                     bridge         3rd Gen Core processor DRAM Controller

/0/100/2                   display        3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller

/0/100/14                  bus            7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI Host Controller

/0/100/16                  communication  7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1

/0/100/1a                  bus            7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #2

/0/100/1b                  multimedia     7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller

/0/100/1c                  bridge         7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1

/0/100/1c/0    enp1s0      network        RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller

/0/100/1c.1                bridge         7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 2

/0/100/1c.1/0  wlp2s0      network        Centrino Wireless-N 2230

/0/100/1d                  bus            7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #1

/0/100/1f                  bridge         HM76 Express Chipset LPC Controller

/0/100/1f.2                storage        7 Series Chipset Family 6-port SATA Controller [AHCI mode]

/0/100/1f.3                bus            7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller

/0/1           scsi1       storage        

/0/1/0.0.0     /dev/sda    disk           320GB WDC WD3200BEKT-0

/0/1/0.0.0/1   /dev/sda1   volume         243MiB EFI (FAT-12/16/32) partition

/0/1/0.0.0/2   /dev/sda2   volume         512MiB Linux filesystem partition

/0/1/0.0.0/3   /dev/sda3   volume         4GiB Linux swap volume

/0/1/0.0.0/4   /dev/sda4   volume         293GiB EXT4 volume

/0/2           scsi2       storage        

/0/2/0.0.0     /dev/cdrom  disk           DVDRAM GU70N

/1                         power          CRB Battery 0

/2                         power          OEM_Define5
```

And all my hardware:

```
ember@gentoo ~ $ sudo lshw          

gentoo                    

    description: Notebook

    product: 20211 (LENOVO_MT_20211)

    vendor: LENOVO

    version: Lenovo IdeaPad P400 Touch

    serial: 3034503604967

    width: 64 bits

    capabilities: smbios-2.7 dmi-2.7 vsyscall32

    configuration: boot=normal chassis=notebook family=IDEAPAD sku=LENOVO_MT_20211 uuid=03895CA6-588D-11E2-A2A7-208984363B36

  *-core

       description: Motherboard

       product: INVALID

       vendor: LENOVO

       physical id: 0

       version: 31900003WIN8 STD MLT

       serial: CB20962650

       slot: Type2 - Board Chassis Location

     *-firmware

          description: BIOS

          vendor: LENOVO

          physical id: 0

          version: 71CN51WW(V1.21)

          date: 07/12/2013

          size: 128KiB

          capacity: 4544KiB

          capabilities: pci upgrade shadowing cdboot bootselect edd int13floppynec int13floppytoshiba int13floppy360 int13floppy1200 int13floppy720 int13floppy2880 int9keyboard int10video acpi usb biosbootspecification uefi

     *-cpu

          description: CPU

          product: Core i7 (To Be Filled By O.E.M.)

          vendor: Intel Corp.

          physical id: 4

          bus info: cpu@0

          version: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3632QM CPU @ 2.20GHz

          serial: To Be Filled By O.E.M.

          slot: U3E1

          size: 2200MHz

          capacity: 4GHz

          width: 64 bits

          clock: 100MHz

          capabilities: x86-64 fpu fpu_exception wp vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good nopl xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf eagerfpu pni pclmulqdq dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm pcid sse4_1 sse4_2 x2apic popcnt tsc_deadline_timer aes xsave avx f16c rdrand lahf_lm ida arat epb xsaveopt pln pts dtherm tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid fsgsbase smep erms cpufreq

          configuration: cores=4 enabledcores=4 threads=8

        *-cache:0

             description: L1 cache

             physical id: 9

             slot: L1 Cache

             size: 32KiB

             capacity: 32KiB

             capabilities: internal write-through instruction

        *-cache:1

             description: L2 cache

             physical id: a

             slot: L2 Cache

             size: 256KiB

             capacity: 256KiB

             capabilities: internal write-through unified

        *-cache:2

             description: L3 cache

             physical id: b

             slot: L3 Cache

             size: 6MiB

             capacity: 6MiB

             capabilities: internal write-back unified

     *-cache

          description: L1 cache

          physical id: 8

          slot: L1 Cache

          size: 32KiB

          capacity: 32KiB

          capabilities: internal write-through data

     *-memory

          description: System Memory

          physical id: 28

          slot: System board or motherboard

          size: 8GiB

        *-bank:0

             description: SODIMM DDR3 Synchronous 1600 MHz (0.6 ns)

             product: RMT3160ED58E9W1600

             vendor: Unknown

             physical id: 0

             serial: 07D9151C

             slot: DIMM0

             size: 4GiB

             width: 64 bits

             clock: 1600MHz (0.6ns)

        *-bank:1

             description: SODIMM DDR3 Synchronous 1600 MHz (0.6 ns)

             product: RMT3160ED58E9W1600

             vendor: Unknown

             physical id: 1

             serial: 0782181C

             slot: DIMM1

             size: 4GiB

             width: 64 bits

             clock: 1600MHz (0.6ns)

     *-pci

          description: Host bridge

          product: 3rd Gen Core processor DRAM Controller

          vendor: Intel Corporation

          physical id: 100

          bus info: pci@0000:00:00.0

          version: 09

          width: 32 bits

          clock: 33MHz

        *-display

             description: VGA compatible controller

             product: 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 2

             bus info: pci@0000:00:02.0

             version: 09

             width: 64 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: msi pm vga_controller bus_master cap_list rom

             configuration: driver=i915 latency=0

             resources: irq:40 memory:d0000000-d03fffff memory:c0000000-cfffffff ioport:3000(size=64)

        *-usb:0

             description: USB controller

             product: 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI Host Controller

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 14

             bus info: pci@0000:00:14.0

             version: 04

             width: 64 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: pm msi xhci bus_master cap_list

             configuration: driver=xhci_hcd latency=0

             resources: irq:44 memory:d0600000-d060ffff

        *-communication UNCLAIMED

             description: Communication controller

             product: 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 16

             bus info: pci@0000:00:16.0

             version: 04

             width: 64 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: pm msi bus_master cap_list

             configuration: latency=0

             resources: memory:d0614000-d061400f

        *-usb:1

             description: USB controller

             product: 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #2

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 1a

             bus info: pci@0000:00:1a.0

             version: 04

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: pm debug ehci bus_master cap_list

             configuration: driver=ehci-pci latency=0

             resources: irq:16 memory:d0619000-d06193ff

        *-multimedia

             description: Audio device

             product: 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 1b

             bus info: pci@0000:00:1b.0

             version: 04

             width: 64 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: pm msi pciexpress bus_master cap_list

             configuration: driver=snd_hda_intel latency=0

             resources: irq:45 memory:d0610000-d0613fff

        *-pci:0

             description: PCI bridge

             product: 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 1c

             bus info: pci@0000:00:1c.0

             version: c4

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: pci pciexpress msi pm normal_decode bus_master cap_list

             configuration: driver=pcieport

             resources: irq:17 ioport:2000(size=4096) ioport:d0400000(size=1048576)

           *-network

                description: Ethernet interface

                product: RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller

                vendor: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.

                physical id: 0

                bus info: pci@0000:01:00.0

                logical name: enp1s0

                version: 05

                serial: 20:89:84:36:3b:36

                size: 10Mbit/s

                capacity: 100Mbit/s

                width: 64 bits

                clock: 33MHz

                capabilities: pm msi pciexpress msix vpd bus_master cap_list ethernet physical tp mii 10bt 10bt-fd 100bt 100bt-fd autonegotiation

                configuration: autonegotiation=on broadcast=yes driver=r8169 driverversion=2.3LK-NAPI duplex=half latency=0 link=no multicast=yes port=MII speed=10Mbit/s

                resources: irq:42 ioport:2000(size=256) memory:d0404000-d0404fff memory:d0400000-d0403fff

        *-pci:1

             description: PCI bridge

             product: 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 2

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 1c.1

             bus info: pci@0000:00:1c.1

             version: c4

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: pci pciexpress msi pm normal_decode bus_master cap_list

             configuration: driver=pcieport

             resources: irq:16 memory:d0500000-d05fffff

           *-network

                description: Wireless interface

                product: Centrino Wireless-N 2230

                vendor: Intel Corporation

                physical id: 0

                bus info: pci@0000:02:00.0

                logical name: wlp2s0

                version: c4

                serial: 60:36:dd:e4:94:6d

                width: 64 bits

                clock: 33MHz

                capabilities: pm msi pciexpress bus_master cap_list ethernet physical wireless

                configuration: broadcast=yes driver=iwlwifi driverversion=3.14.0-gentoo firmware=18.168.6.1 ip=192.168.1.20 latency=0 link=yes multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11bgn

                resources: irq:43 memory:d0500000-d0501fff

        *-usb:2

             description: USB controller

             product: 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #1

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 1d

             bus info: pci@0000:00:1d.0

             version: 04

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: pm debug ehci bus_master cap_list

             configuration: driver=ehci-pci latency=0

             resources: irq:23 memory:d0618000-d06183ff

        *-isa

             description: ISA bridge

             product: HM76 Express Chipset LPC Controller

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 1f

             bus info: pci@0000:00:1f.0

             version: 04

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: isa bus_master cap_list

             configuration: latency=0

        *-storage

             description: SATA controller

             product: 7 Series Chipset Family 6-port SATA Controller [AHCI mode]

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 1f.2

             bus info: pci@0000:00:1f.2

             version: 04

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 66MHz

             capabilities: storage msi pm ahci_1.0 bus_master cap_list

             configuration: driver=ahci latency=0

             resources: irq:41 ioport:3088(size=8) ioport:3094(size=4) ioport:3080(size=8) ioport:3090(size=4) ioport:3060(size=32) memory:d0617000-d06177ff

        *-serial UNCLAIMED

             description: SMBus

             product: 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 1f.3

             bus info: pci@0000:00:1f.3

             version: 04

             width: 64 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             configuration: latency=0

             resources: memory:d0615000-d06150ff ioport:3040(size=32)

     *-scsi:0

          physical id: 1

          logical name: scsi1

          capabilities: emulated

        *-disk

             description: ATA Disk

             product: WDC WD3200BEKT-0

             vendor: Western Digital

             physical id: 0.0.0

             bus info: scsi@1:0.0.0

             logical name: /dev/sda

             version: 01.0

             serial: WD-WX61A92N7736

             size: 298GiB (320GB)

             capabilities: partitioned partitioned:dos

             configuration: ansiversion=5 logicalsectorsize=512 sectorsize=512 signature=0004c814

           *-volume:0

                description: EFI (FAT-12/16/32) partition

                vendor: Linux

                physical id: 1

                bus info: scsi@1:0.0.0,1

                logical name: /dev/sda1

                version: 1.0

                serial: 19c01580-1748-4344-b3ff-a492c79bb6e7

                size: 243MiB

                capabilities: primary boot ext2 initialized

                configuration: filesystem=ext2 modified=2014-04-03 16:52:51 state=clean

           *-volume:1

                description: Linux filesystem partition

                vendor: Linux

                physical id: 2

                bus info: scsi@1:0.0.0,2

                logical name: /dev/sda2

                version: 1.0

                serial: 4c8e442a-3366-49b8-86f6-98a7b7f96a62

                size: 512MiB

                capacity: 512MiB

                capabilities: primary extended_attributes large_files ext2 initialized

                configuration: filesystem=ext2 modified=2014-04-11 17:28:35 state=clean

           *-volume:2

                description: Linux swap volume

                physical id: 3

                bus info: scsi@1:0.0.0,3

                logical name: /dev/sda3

                version: 1

                serial: 8d2e597e-f0cc-4ee2-a789-d2525ec21ed5

                size: 4GiB

                capacity: 4GiB

                capabilities: primary nofs swap initialized

                configuration: filesystem=swap pagesize=4096

           *-volume:3

                description: EXT4 volume

                vendor: Linux

                physical id: 4

                bus info: scsi@1:0.0.0,4

                logical name: /dev/sda4

                logical name: /

                version: 1.0

                serial: d06e4a42-8427-4f73-ab39-940aed5a9edd

                size: 293GiB

                capacity: 293GiB

                capabilities: primary journaled extended_attributes large_files huge_files dir_nlink recover extents ext4 ext2 initialized

                configuration: created=2014-04-03 17:07:24 filesystem=ext4 lastmountpoint=/ modified=2014-04-11 21:12:54 mount.fstype=ext4 mount.options=rw,noatime,data=ordered mounted=2014-04-11 21:12:54 state=mounted

     *-scsi:1

          physical id: 2

          logical name: scsi2

          capabilities: emulated

        *-cdrom

             description: DVD-RAM writer

             product: DVDRAM GU70N

             vendor: HL-DT-ST

             physical id: 0.0.0

             bus info: scsi@2:0.0.0

             logical name: /dev/cdrom

             logical name: /dev/sr0

             version: DE01

             capabilities: removable audio cd-r cd-rw dvd dvd-r dvd-ram

             configuration: ansiversion=5 status=nodisc

  *-battery

       description: Lithium Ion Battery

       product: CRB Battery 0

       vendor: -Virtual Battery 0-

       physical id: 1

       version: 07/07/2010

       serial: Battery 0

       slot: Fake

  *-power UNCLAIMED

       description: OEM_Define1

       product: OEM_Define5

       vendor: OEM_Define2

       physical id: 2

       version: OEM_Define6

       serial: OEM_Define3

       capacity: 75mWh
```

I cannot find nowhere ISA .Just is nowhere in my kernel. Where can I find it?

Also do I need GPIO, I2O, I2C, HID, SPI, SFI, I2C-HID etc?

Sorry but I am very noob on Linux Kernel configuration and all this seams strange and completely unknown on me  :Sad: 

Thanks in advanced  :Smile: 

----------

## Jaglover

For PCI hrdware try this: http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/

----------

## TomWij

Going for the best takes a lot of time; starting to at least have all the hardware support needed, check out HCL that Jaglover linked to you. Beyond that, it takes a lot of reading and configuring to optimize it; or you can trust someone else to have done that work, a good enough start would be to use a kernel seed from http://kernel-seeds.org/

----------

## sk8harddiefast

Thanks for your answers  :Smile:  I ticked all as modules. I build the kernel and I show in lsmod what going on. I found Intel Watchdog, MVE, Intel LPC and Intel MEI! I didn't know that my system needs them! So I also need i2c i2o, gpio etc because without them some options are disabled. Sorry but the laptop is new so I don't know his hardware at all  :Sad: 

The only that I cannot find is ISA. My system needs isa but I cannot find this option on Bus section  :Sad: 

Also I changed the kernel compression to LZ4  :Smile: 

Before a lot of years, I was a gentoo user. On my Desktop I use FreeBSD witch is my primary OS and I will never going to change it but I never forgot Gentoo. If I am going to run a Linux, this is Gentoo. I don't like any other distro. Only this. Is the hardest but really the best and the fastest. And I like that acts as BSD.

Everyone used FreeBSD knows that passing the desktop limitation, FreeBSD is just amazing. Amazing ports management, flags, powerfull zfs Filesystem, amazing rc services management.

I really love seeing Gentoo to understand all this beauty and follow it with his own outstanding way  :Smile: 

----------

## krinn

 *sk8harddiefast wrote:*   

> I cannot find nowhere ISA .Just is nowhere in my kernel. Where can I find it?

 

Some options depend on other option selected. Per example there's no point in providing PAE option if you have select a 64bits kernel.

And you can build a kernel with anything set as module, then swap the ones you need to boot as include (mostly harddisk controller). Boot up and you'll see udev/evdev/systemd loading needed modules for your hardware. That will answer your question to what modules my hardware can use.

Some modules will match your hardware need even not list in lspci/lshw...

----------

## sk8harddiefast

All this days I made over 100 kernel configs for customization  :Smile:  I set gazillion modules and learned trumendous things.

When I see something that I am not sure if the system needs it, I tick it in any case as buildin (No module). Hopefully they are not too much.

All radio, gps, floppys, pata, atapi etc are disabled. I don't need them. The only I didn't touch because I think is very dangerous is kernel hacking section.

I set everything as modules but I go by sections because kernel is huge!!!

I also found that I need intel_powerclamp  :Smile: 

For now.

Ethernet working

Wifi working

Laptop Camera working

Sound working

Backlight, FN keys working

bluetooth semiworking. Scanning see my bluetooth keyboard but don't pair the device

Card-reader / HDMI not tested yet

DVD-drive working

usb working

Intel hd4000 working

Microphone working

Touchscreen not working. It was working when I tried Xubuntu  so It must be included in kernel. I tried all the modules but stiil didn't found the right combination.

NFS working. Somewhere I guess has a bug (See here: http://forums-web1.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-988454.html?sid=29fd586c3f126c43d8cbb4cd806faae2) but is workable.

Also I am not sure about my thermal config.

After sensors-detect on lm_sensor I get:

```
acpitz-virtual-0

Adapter: Virtual device

temp1:        +53.0°C  (crit = +127.0°C)

coretemp-isa-0000

Adapter: ISA adapter

Physical id 0:  +52.0°C  (high = +87.0°C, crit = +105.0°C)

Core 0:         +48.0°C  (high = +87.0°C, crit = +105.0°C)

Core 1:         +49.0°C  (high = +87.0°C, crit = +105.0°C)

Core 2:         +48.0°C  (high = +87.0°C, crit = +105.0°C)

Core 3:         +51.0°C  (high = +87.0°C, crit = +105.0°C)

```

Shouldn't the list be bigger with hdd's etc?

I tried all modules but sensors-detect found that my laptop don't have this modules.

I have a lot to go because also sound is not working properly but my Gentoo box is starting to shine  :Smile: 

----------

## sk8harddiefast

I found the module for my touchscreen too  :Smile: 

----------

## krinn

 *sk8harddiefast wrote:*   

> Shouldn't the list be bigger with hdd's etc?

 

Yes but in two conditions : your sensor is support by lm_sensors and the module for the sensors is built.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lm_sensors#Example_output

For your hdd -> emerge hddtemp && hddtemp /dev/sd?

But again, if your hdd is support or smart enable.

----------

## sk8harddiefast

Ok. I can get hdd temp with hddtemp tool  :Smile: 

But with lm_sensors: 

```
ember@gentoo ~/Desktop $ sudo sensors-detect

Password: 

# sensors-detect revision 6170 (2013-05-20 21:25:22 +0200)

# System: LENOVO 20211 [Lenovo IdeaPad P400 Touch] (laptop)

# Board: LENOVO INVALID

This program will help you determine which kernel modules you need

to load to use lm_sensors most effectively. It is generally safe

and recommended to accept the default answers to all questions,

unless you know what you're doing.

Some south bridges, CPUs or memory controllers contain embedded sensors.

Do you want to scan for them? This is totally safe. (YES/no): y

Silicon Integrated Systems SIS5595...                       No

VIA VT82C686 Integrated Sensors...                          No

VIA VT8231 Integrated Sensors...                            No

AMD K8 thermal sensors...                                   No

AMD Family 10h thermal sensors...                           No

AMD Family 11h thermal sensors...                           No

AMD Family 12h and 14h thermal sensors...                   No

AMD Family 15h thermal sensors...                           No

AMD Family 15h power sensors...                             No

AMD Family 16h power sensors...                             No

Intel digital thermal sensor...                             Success!

    (driver `coretemp')

Intel AMB FB-DIMM thermal sensor...                         No

VIA C7 thermal sensor...                                    No

VIA Nano thermal sensor...                                  No

Some Super I/O chips contain embedded sensors. We have to write to

standard I/O ports to probe them. This is usually safe.

Do you want to scan for Super I/O sensors? (YES/no): t

Probing for Super-I/O at 0x2e/0x2f

Trying family `National Semiconductor/ITE'...               No

Trying family `SMSC'...                                     No

Trying family `VIA/Winbond/Nuvoton/Fintek'...               No

Trying family `ITE'...                                      No

Probing for Super-I/O at 0x4e/0x4f

Trying family `National Semiconductor/ITE'...               No

Trying family `SMSC'...                                     No

Trying family `VIA/Winbond/Nuvoton/Fintek'...               No

Trying family `ITE'...                                      No

Some hardware monitoring chips are accessible through the ISA I/O ports.

We have to write to arbitrary I/O ports to probe them. This is usually

safe though. Yes, you do have ISA I/O ports even if you do not have any

ISA slots! Do you want to scan the ISA I/O ports? (YES/no): y

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM78' at 0x290...       No

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM79' at 0x290...       No

Probing for `Winbond W83781D' at 0x290...                   No

Probing for `Winbond W83782D' at 0x290...                   No

Lastly, we can probe the I2C/SMBus adapters for connected hardware

monitoring devices. This is the most risky part, and while it works

reasonably well on most systems, it has been reported to cause trouble

on some systems.

Do you want to probe the I2C/SMBus adapters now? (YES/no): 

Using driver `i2c-i801' for device 0000:00:1f.3: Intel Panther Point (PCH)

Next adapter: i915 gmbus ssc (i2c-0)

Do you want to scan it? (yes/NO/selectively): y

Next adapter: i915 gmbus vga (i2c-1)

Do you want to scan it? (yes/NO/selectively): y

Next adapter: i915 gmbus panel (i2c-2)

Do you want to scan it? (yes/NO/selectively): y

Next adapter: i915 gmbus dpc (i2c-3)

Do you want to scan it? (yes/NO/selectively): y

y

Next adapter: i915 gmbus dpb (i2c-4)

Do you want to scan it? (yes/NO/selectively): y

Next adapter: i915 gmbus dpd (i2c-5)

Do you want to scan it? (yes/NO/selectively): y

Next adapter: DPDDC-B (i2c-6)

Do you want to scan it? (YES/no/selectively): y

Now follows a summary of the probes I have just done.

Just press ENTER to continue: 

Driver `coretemp':

  * Chip `Intel digital thermal sensor' (confidence: 9)

Do you want to overwrite /etc/conf.d/lm_sensors? Enter s to specify other file name?

  (yes/NO/s): y

Done.

You should now start the lm_sensors service to load the required

kernel modules.

ember@gentoo ~/Desktop $ sudo /etc/init.d/lm_sensors start

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                                                                         [ ok ]

 * MODULE_0 is not set in /etc/conf.d/lm_sensors, try running sensors-detect

 * ERROR: lm_sensors failed to start
```

Looks like a module is not loaded but I don't know which. I load all of them as modules and none come up

----------

## krinn

Simply because none would do the work.

It sadly mean your sensors aren't support, you can look at confirmation there http://www.lm-sensors.org/wiki/Devices

----------

## sk8harddiefast

Yes but it was working with other distros as far as I remember. Also I don't know what sensor the laptop has.

----------

## Hu

 *sk8harddiefast wrote:*   

> I found the module for my touchscreen too 

 For the benefit of other forum users, please provide specific information.  What module satisfied your requirement?    What is the model name and revision of the touchscreen hardware?

----------

## sk8harddiefast

This is the exact driver.

```
HID Multitouch panels (HID_MULTITOUCH)

CONFIG_HID_MULTITOUCH:

Generic support for HID multitouch panels.

Say Y here if you have one of the following devices:

- 3M PCT touch screens

- ActionStar dual touch panels

- Atmel panels

- Cando dual touch panels

- Chunghwa panels

- CVTouch panels

- Cypress TrueTouch panels

- Elan Microelectronics touch panels

- Elo TouchSystems IntelliTouch Plus panels

- GeneralTouch 'Sensing Win7-TwoFinger' panels

- GoodTouch panels

- Hanvon dual touch panels

- Ilitek dual touch panels

- IrTouch Infrared USB panels

- LG Display panels (Dell ST2220Tc)

- Lumio CrystalTouch panels

- MosArt dual-touch panels

- Panasonic multitouch panels

- PenMount dual touch panels

- Perixx Peripad 701 touchpad

- PixArt optical touch screen

- Pixcir dual touch panels

- Quanta panels

- eGalax dual-touch panels, including the Joojoo and Wetab tablets

- SiS multitouch panels

- Stantum multitouch panels

- Touch International Panels

- Unitec Panels

- Wistron optical touch panels

- XAT optical touch panels

- Xiroku optical touch panels

- Zytronic touch panels

If unsure, say N.

To compile this driver as a module, choose M here: the

module will be called hid-multitouch.

Symbol: HID_MULTITOUCH [=y]

Type : tristate

Prompt: HID Multitouch panels

Location:

-> Device Drivers

-> HID support

-> HID bus support (HID [=y])

-> Special HID drivers

Defined at drivers/hid/Kconfig:429

Depends on: INPUT [=y] && HID [=y]

```

My laptop is Lenovo P400 touchscreen. I don't know the driver of the touchscreen and I nowhere found informations. Just I load all modules and I show in lsmod that my touscreen worked with this module. The laptop is new and I didn't know exact all hardware. Now I am learning it.

----------

